# Sticky  10 life-threatening behavior myths



## jmm

http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetme...p;sk=&date=


----------



## sassy's mommy

Good info Jackie, thanks for sharing.


----------



## k/c mom

Excellent article, Jackie. I'm going to pin it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Thanks this is great!


----------



## MandyMc65

It didn't work for me


----------



## iheartbisou

Great, interesting link! Thank you for posting that

It worked for me (the link) but took some time to come up


----------



## dwerten

great info thanks


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 26 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822638


> http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetme...p;sk=&date=[/B]


Thank you, Jackie. Excellent information. I can really relate to the information given in regard to separation anxiety and choosing the right professionals.

I must say that the worst mistake my husband and I made ... was choosing a well known training franchise, to come into our home, to help us work with Snowball on his anxiety issues. It ended up to be the worst experience. I have pictures of when we were instructed by one of the trainers (a husband and wife team who gave us completely different instructions for Snowball ... which was a read flag right there) to leave him alone for an hour in his crate. When we came home ... Snowball was completely soaked, shaking, and confused looking. We were given even more upsetting instructions. If you saw the pictures, you would see why I cried when I saw him. Needless to say, we fired the trainers. But, the damage was already done. When we showed the pictures to Dr. Krisi ... she referred us to a well known vet behaviorist in our area. Dr. Reich's observance of Snowball (for over six hours in one day, in our home) lead us on a completely different path in how to learn and help Snowball with his separation anxiety. Although it has taken a lot of devotion and baby steps to help Snowball ... it is paying off more every day. 

I guess what I am trying to share here is that a hard lesson was learned in how important it is to learn how to find the best help for our precious babies. I thought because this company is well known ... that this would be best for Snowball. We did this without getting feedback from Dr. Krisi first. 

Again, I think this article that Jackie provided is excellent.


----------



## MORGANM

Great info, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rocky's Mom

jmm said:


> http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetme...p;sk=&date=


Hi, thanks for that. Now that Rocky is almost 7 months, we are taking him to a group obedience class. The instructor told me I can also stay for the puppy class. Do you think two classes in one night may be too much for him? He is still barking at other dogs passing by on walks. I've been walking him every night. He seems happy to go and if there is a neighbor outside he immediately barks and wants to go over to them.


----------



## jmm

Puppy class should be for dogs under 16 weeks. At his age 2 classes in a row is probably too much.


----------



## Hakutou

*A lesson*

This was a great lesson for me! This article could have helped me even more if I found it earlier, but even now it gives me hope that I can fix some of my dog spoiled habits! Thanks for posting this amazing article! 

-Stella


----------



## bullett

Thanks for useful information!
I've read many articles and reviews (Veterinary and vet services review and complaints) about training Maltese, and I must say these dogs are not that easy to train! At least, I had some problems..


----------



## Kathy Tobacco

bullett said:


> Thanks for useful information!
> I've read many articles and reviews (Veterinary and vet services review and complaints) about training Maltese, and I must say these dogs are not that easy to train! At least, I had some problems..


I only had one maltese but she wasn't difficult to train. Of course people have different meanings when they talk about "training" and Paris was never fully house broken but she was a good dog behaviorally. We watched "The Dog Whisperer" and it helped us improve our "energy" and thus help Paris be the great dog we wanted so much. Some behaviors might just be puppy issues that you would get with any puppy. Puppies and dogs should be considered a separate species.  Like many puppies chew destructively but very few dogs do. It isn't a behavior problem but more of a developmental issue that will eventually go away. Paris was hard to house train but she was an obedient little girl who wanted to please me more than life. She could learn a trick faster than anybody. My husband said, we could teach that little dog to ride a unicycle but we couldn't teach her to pee and poo outside- not consistently. If anyone has advice about that I would love to hear it.


----------

